# Vaporesso ORC Tank First Look



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

So my exciting Vape Mail from the US arrived today and I have been dying to try the new tank from Vaporesso called the ORC.

Initial impression is it looks very similar to the Gemini and also has that 510 adaptor ring (which I'm not crazy about). The cCell coil doesn't screw in and "floats" with a spring that keeps things tight in the base. Nice thing is you can change the coil while the tank is full no issues... which is exactly what I did because it has the 0.5Ω stainless steel coil fitted so I thought I would give it a try... shouldn't have done that because it's KAK! It came with another 0.8Ω coil but not gonna try that and took out my 0.9Ω coils that work and popped it in! 

Good airflow and I suppose you could close it down for a MTL hit but it's a lung hitting tank really. With the 0.9Ω coil the flavour is outstanding just like the Target, Gemini and Melo III's.

Top fill and juice flow control.

Will run it for a few days and see if we get any leaks or other issues but so far it's a pretty good tank.

Is it better than the rock solid Melo III? Well it does look a bit better but performance wise it's on a par... let's see how we go once I have used it for a while.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/16)

I like this post  (still no like function on Tapatalk for this forum only)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I like this post  (still no like function on Tapatalk for this forum only)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will like it for you bud even though im not too impressed about the looks of this tank... Looks like every other vaporesso tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (1/6/16)

I too like this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I will like it for you bud even though im not too impressed about the looks of this tank... Looks like every other vaporesso tank.



Shot-a-lot bud. Agree but I love Vaporesso stuff so I am a bit biased


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Shot-a-lot bud. Agree but I love Vaporesso stuff so I am a bit biased
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like there stuff too i got a gemini ccell tank but i just look at this and think why would i buy this when i have a gemini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Thanks for sharing your initial impressions @Rob Fisher 
Watching it develop...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I like there stuff too i got a gemini ccell tank but i just look at this and think why would i buy this when i have a gemini.



So far so good that there is no airlock but you are right... no real reason to get it if you have a Gemini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (1/6/16)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it Rob. Hope it turns out to be a win for you and others who dive in on them (not I). 

I like the AFC of the Melo III tanks better than any of the Vaporesso tanks, and the look as well because of the AFC, but that's just personal choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it Rob. Hope it turns out to be a win for you and others who dive in on them (not I).
> 
> I like the AFC of the Melo III tanks better than any of the Vaporesso tanks, and the look as well because of the AFC, but that's just personal choice.



And with a Melo III there is absolutely no reason to get any of the other tanks! The Melo III rocks and rolls with a cCell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And with a Melo III there is absolutely no reason to get any of the other tanks! The Melo III rocks and rolls with a cCell!



Spot on! 

Anybody want to trade a bunch of Vaporesso tanks for a bunch of Melo III tanks?  
Just wishful thinking, the reality check is it is not worth the effort or expense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moolies86 (15/6/16)

Hey @robfisher,how is the orc going ?would you choose it over the target and melo 3 ?just want to know if its worth the wait for local vendors to get stock


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Hey @robfisher,how is the orc going ?would you choose it over the target and melo 3 ?just want to know if its worth the wait for local vendors to get stock



It is my go to tank at the moment... but it too suffers from an airlock issue sometimes...


----------



## moolies86 (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is my go to tank at the moment... but it too suffers from an airlock issue sometimes...


So not really worth the wait in that case?if any vendors have stock by next week I will pull the trigger on the ORC,otherwise the target lol the fomo is killing me atm,really want to try the ceramic tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> So not really worth the wait in that case?if any vendors have stock by next week I will pull the trigger on the ORC,otherwise the target lol the fomo is killing me atm,really want to try the ceramic tanks



The Melo III Mini or Target Tank are winners...


----------

